# Football Training Journal



## alshin2k4 (Oct 6, 2003)

I am 15 years old and in the middle of my sophmore football season. Im 5'10 200lbs. I bench 220, hang clean 255, and squat 350. I currently run a 4.8sec forthy and that is the main reason I am keeping a journal. With the season coming to an end I am wanting to run at least a 4.6 by next year because I do not enjoy my DT positon. Suggestios please!


----------

